# First ever Sulcata hatchlings



## SulcataPardalis (May 12, 2012)

Here are a few photos of my first ever Sulcata's that I have hatched.

They started to pip on Thursday, and the first one left its shell this afternoon (Saturday).

There are still six eggs in the clutch that have yet to show signs of hatching.


----------



## wellington (May 12, 2012)

Congrats. How exciting it must be. I will never experience hatching babies, not that I wouldn't love to, but it's always nice to see everyone else's. They look beautiful.


----------



## Blakem (May 12, 2012)

What occurs when they FIRST come out of the shell? Do they move very much? I know there's a yolk sack process and what you have to do. I am wondering what there first thing is?


----------



## cemmons12 (May 12, 2012)

Very cool pictures! Thanks for share'n!! And congrat's!!!


----------



## DesertGrandma (May 12, 2012)

Congrats!! You must be very excited. They are lovely little babes.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (May 12, 2012)

Congrats! What I'd recommend at this stage is to spray them off with warm water, making sure their sack is especially clean. Then move them into a container with a clean, warm, moist, wash cloth and keep them in that in the incubator. This will keep their sack clean and healthy till they are ready to come out of the incubator.


----------



## Jacqui (May 12, 2012)

They are just so adorable and sweet! Congrats and here's hoping the rest hatch too!


----------



## Laurie (May 12, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## l0velesly (May 12, 2012)

Sulcata hatchlings are just the cutest!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 12, 2012)

Congrats.......Exciting!


----------



## BrookeB (May 13, 2012)

Congrats!!! I would love to have babies!


----------



## mingming84 (May 13, 2012)

Congratulations!!! ðŸ˜


----------



## Jacob (May 13, 2012)

Congrats, very cool.


----------

